

Neighborhoods for moving to SF or near SF? - reneruiz

What are the best neighborhoods that YC startups live out of?<p>My friends and I are considering a move from New Jersey to San Francisco just for the benefit of making friends with &#38; being around like-minded people.<p>We're looking for the best balance in cheap housing &#38; proximity to startup areas. Can you guys offer up any suggestions? Thanks so much.
======
donna
I'm in the inner sunset district near UCSF. Foggy but cheaper because of the
fog. Excellent lite rail public transportation access to anywhere in the city.
Mission district is more of an art community. Depends if you want to be near
the GG park or pavement.

~~~
iwwr
Is it really that foggy?

~~~
donna
only during the summer month July to August.. built in air conditioning. ;-D

------
cd34
Someone started a wiki on this a while back:
<http://svstartup.com/w/Main_Page>

~~~
reneruiz
Thank you so much.

